# Joe (Joseph Saunders) MV Beeding circa 53/56



## wingman (Jun 6, 2006)

Anyone remember/recall or have any information on Joe Saunders, a hand on the SC Shipping MV Beeding circa 53-56 (coaler, coaster) NE England to / from Shoreham Harbour. He also served in RN, circa WW2 until joining MN. Believe he came from NE England (South Shields / Barrow / Sunderland) and may have settled / family ties in the Channel Islands?


----------

